# Klipsch Reference RF-7 II HT System vs SVS Ultra Series HT System



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

So, I finally decided to get any ONE of these two.

Klipsch RF-7 II HT System(with Sub-woofer) or
SVS Ultra Series HT System(with Sub-woofer)

Well, am in a dilemma here. Today am going for the demo of Klipsch and might be tomorrow i'll go for demo of SVS.

What i feel is ... i think both of them should be sounding good. 
and as per my study about these two speakers, reviews are also good. 

But what I need to know is from the people who actually got any of these speakers and what they say about them.

If anyone can suggest for a better sub-woofer with any of these speakers, please suggest that also.

am thinking about other option for Sub-woofer ..... and I think its *Sunfire*. what would u guys have to say about this 

Please do share your experiences with any of these speakers, it will help me to finalize on purchasing them.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

If you have the ability to personally listen to both systems I would do that. Forget what anyone suggests or prefers because it's your ears that should be deciding! Having said that I would imagine both systems would be impressive.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

As far as subs go, it would help to know how you would be using it. Music/Movies, what size room & budget. The are some very good ID Companies with very good products. You should look into Power Sound Audio as well.

http://www.powersoundaudio.com/


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I whole heartedly agree with JBrax's comment. As for the sub, SVS or HSU over sunfire anyday


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If you have narrowed it down to two just give each a couple of good listening sessions and pick the one you like best.
For a subwoofer I would go with SVS, Hsu, or Outlaw.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

In complete agreement with the guys above - get a couple listening sessions in with each. Take some music along that you know and listen to often. Let your ears be your guide - reviews and our opinions cannot compete with your own ears! 

As far as the sub, chasint pointed out three really good ID vendors - I own PSA and SVS and really like them both.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

JBrax said:


> If you have the ability to personally listen to both systems I would do that. Forget what anyone suggests or prefers because it's your ears that should be deciding! Having said that I would imagine both systems would be impressive.


Thank u JBrax 

I am going to do the same what you said..... I'll listen to both and then decide


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Tonto said:


> As far as subs go, it would help to know how you would be using it. Music/Movies, what size room & budget. The are some very good ID Companies with very good products. You should look into Power Sound Audio as well.
> 
> http://www.powersoundaudio.com/


I use my HT only and only for Movies.

and yes, my next choice was PSA for woofer


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> In complete agreement with the guys above - get a couple listening sessions in with each. Take some music along that you know and listen to often. Let your ears be your guide - reviews and our opinions cannot compete with your own ears!
> 
> As far as the sub, chasint pointed out three really good ID vendors - I own PSA and SVS and really like them both.


yup 
am gonna do the same.

Only reason i was thinking about Sunfire was, coz, the dealer is very near to me and not any other city, so i thought if sunfire is a good choice then i can go for it 

But yeah, my first choice was always PSA, and now am gonna go for it 

Thank you for your comment


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

First off congrats on narrowing down the field to two choices, that can be very tough! Looks like you've picked two very good setups as well. Will you be using bookshelf or the surround speakers for your rears?

I would _think_ that for a HT only system the Klipsch is going to be the winner. They are going to have greater dynamics and they are much more efficient (101db for the RF7 vs 88db for the SVS). I've heard very good things about the RC-64 as a center, plus its giant which is just cool  I don't think the SVS' will be slouches by any stretch though.

As others have said, give them both a thorough listen playing film tracks that you are familiar with and try to use similar source gear (if possible) for both comparisons. 

Let us know what you decide and have fun!

Scott


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

skeeter99 said:


> First off congrats on narrowing down the field to two choices, that can be very tough! Looks like you've picked two very good setups as well. Will you be using bookshelf or the surround speakers for your rears?
> 
> I would _think_ that for a HT only system the Klipsch is going to be the winner. They are going to have greater dynamics and they are much more efficient (101db for the RF7 vs 88db for the SVS). I've heard very good things about the RC-64 as a center, plus its giant which is just cool  I don't think the SVS' will be slouches by any stretch though.
> 
> ...


hey there 

i am planning to have a 7.1 setup, so it will be like surrounds and rear bookshelf speakers both.
but there a confusion here, I just had a demo of Klipsch 82 II speaker setup, it was good.

I had a demo of MK Sound and Monitor Audio in another store..... here the store guy says that 7.1 is not required for a 15 feet x 16 feet room. and suggested to go for a 5.1 with surround speakers for rear.

to my knowledge I believe that MK Sound and Monitor Audio were not as good as Klipsch i forgot about what model that MK speakers were .... but he said they are of same budget as Klipsch 82II speakers.

sad thing is dealers here dont have those speakers for demo which i need. they can only take the order for purchase and deliver.

and the SVS guy doesnt have any kinda SVS speakers for demo .... just have a Sub-woofer.

so am going back to these guys for some more demo stuff again in coming week


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If your seating does not allow for the back speakers to actually be behind you by ~4 feet and the surround speakers to be correctly positioned on the sides, I think it is better to go with the 5.1 channel with the speakers properly positioned.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

3/4 of the fun in HT is the chase for the perfect. This is your fun time, keep calm and listen on....


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If you have the budget for RF-7, RC-64, & surrounds I would certainly stick with that over a system anchored with the RF-82.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

chashint said:


> If your seating does not allow for the back speakers to actually be behind you by ~4 feet and the surround speakers to be correctly positioned on the sides, I think it is better to go with the 5.1 channel with the speakers properly positioned.


Yes, there will not be a 4 feet gap between seating and the rear speakers.
So I will make my mind up, to go for a 5.1 system


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Andre said:


> 3/4 of the fun in HT is the chase for the perfect. This is your fun time, keep calm and listen on....


hehehe 

yeah am doing that now Andre


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

chashint said:


> If you have the budget for RF-7, RC-64, & surrounds I would certainly stick with that over a system anchored with the RF-82.


Keeping the budget in view..... i'll have to decide on any of those.....
as I said earlier am still looking for SVS Ultra speakers for demo.
still looking for any of the dealers to provide a demo of it...... and i think i have go to other city for the demo 

well ...... am gonna decide only after listening to SVS. coz Klipsch RF-7 seems to be a bit high on budget.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

I own the rf82s matched with rc62 and rc52 for center and rf62s for rear powered by onkyo tx sr805 with 2 rw12d subs and a diy jl13w3 and everyone that has heard it complements it. The rf82s sound amazing for 2 channel with plenty of bass. Room they are in is open in basement roughly 4500 cubic feet. Length is 23 height is 7 feet width varies up to about 30 feet furthest part. For comparison and just a suggestion for the same money you could demo paradigm also. Upstairs we have the monitor 11s center 3 and surround 3 with 2 more rw12d for a true 7.2 powered by integra 30.2 and i personally like them more. They seem more natural to me but the rooms are completely different. If u are anywhere near kansas city you are more than welcome to have a listen.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I heard the latest revision of the Monitor 11's shortly after they were released, I was very impressed with them. At that time if I recall correctly they were approximately $1500/pr.
Very good suggestion to audition the Monitor 11's if possible.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

onedayiwillbedone said:


> I own the rf82s matched with rc62 and rc52 for center and rf62s for rear powered by onkyo tx sr805 with 2 rw12d subs and a diy jl13w3 and everyone that has heard it complements it. The rf82s sound amazing for 2 channel with plenty of bass. Room they are in is open in basement roughly 4500 cubic feet. Length is 23 height is 7 feet width varies up to about 30 feet furthest part. For comparison and just a suggestion for the same money you could demo paradigm also. Upstairs we have the monitor 11s center 3 and surround 3 with 2 more rw12d for a true 7.2 powered by integra 30.2 and i personally like them more. They seem more natural to me but the rooms are completely different. If u are anywhere near kansas city you are more than welcome to have a listen.


so you have 2 RF82s floorstanding as front Left & Right ??
and do u have 2 center speakers ??
and in rear 2 rf62s ..... r these floorstanding ???

also am not from USA .... 
though i'd love visit someone and listen to their HT system.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

chashint said:


> I heard the latest revision of the Monitor 11's shortly after they were released, I was very impressed with them. At that time if I recall correctly they were approximately $1500/pr.
> Very good suggestion to audition the Monitor 11's if possible.


so Monitor 11's are as good as and equal to Klipsch RF82s ??


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes my ht addiction started like many others i know with a htib. Slowly started making a klipsch reference system since i could do it piece by piece. The 82s were the first purchase then the rc62 and an rw12d. We ended up buying a house n those were just to large upstairs so the rf62s and rc52 were purchased. Well that did not work out since i was used to the other setup. I guess once i got used to a sound and decibel level nothing less than that was acceptable. My better half and i have an agreement that we can have anything we wont but we have to save our pennies for it. I decided to put the klipsch downstairs together and start from scratch upstairs. Thats when i actually started doing more research and reading post on forums. I have the 82s bi amped off my 805 and have ohms set to 4 with centers stacked and wired together. The rf62s are back behind us. It sounds awesome we thought Pacific Rim was going crack the foundation. Klipsch may be very efficient speakers but i feel like mine love power also. I can attest to there reliability i have had zero issues so far with them. If you have demoed them and like there presence and sound that is all that matters. Our setup sounds much better in our home than listening while demoing. I only suggested paradigm since price wise i purchased mine cheaper and sound wise i feel they perform better for movies. In 2 channel the monitor 11s are on par or slightly better than the 82s. However like I said they are set up in completely different rooms and powered by different equipment. I have only had the paradigm for a year but no issues yet. Happy hunting and remember your ear will be your biggest critic will be yourself.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Aquarian said:


> so Monitor 11's are as good as and equal to Klipsch RF82s ??


In my opinion the Monitor 11's and the RF-82's both compete strongly in this price bracket.
They both sound good, presenting the music and dialog with definition and clarity.
They both have what I would describe as a forward sound, kind of 'in your face' without shouting at you.
The two speakers sound different from each other, I liked them both so different is not better/worse.
Overall in my opinion yes the Monitor 11 is at least equal to the RF-82 and if I were picking between the two for purchase I might go with the Paradigm depending on the price of the matching center channel and surrounds.
If either complete set was $300 less it would sway me, if difference is less than that I would probably go Paradigm.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

onedayiwillbedone said:


> Yes my ht addiction started like many others i know with a htib. Slowly started making a klipsch reference system since i could do it piece by piece. The 82s were the first purchase then the rc62 and an rw12d. We ended up buying a house n those were just to large upstairs so the rf62s and rc52 were purchased. Well that did not work out since i was used to the other setup. I guess once i got used to a sound and decibel level nothing less than that was acceptable. My better half and i have an agreement that we can have anything we wont but we have to save our pennies for it. I decided to put the klipsch downstairs together and start from scratch upstairs. Thats when i actually started doing more research and reading post on forums. I have the 82s bi amped off my 805 and have ohms set to 4 with centers stacked and wired together. The rf62s are back behind us. It sounds awesome we thought Pacific Rim was going crack the foundation. Klipsch may be very efficient speakers but i feel like mine love power also. I can attest to there reliability i have had zero issues so far with them. If you have demoed them and like there presence and sound that is all that matters. Our setup sounds much better in our home than listening while demoing. I only suggested paradigm since price wise i purchased mine cheaper and sound wise i feel they perform better for movies. In 2 channel the monitor 11s are on par or slightly better than the 82s. However like I said they are set up in completely different rooms and powered by different equipment. I have only had the paradigm for a year but no issues yet. Happy hunting and remember your ear will be your biggest critic will be yourself.


Good to know 

and thank you for your suggestion


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

chashint said:


> In my opinion the Monitor 11's and the RF-82's both compete strongly in this price bracket.
> They both sound good, presenting the music and dialog with definition and clarity.
> They both have what I would describe as a forward sound, kind of 'in your face' without shouting at you.
> The two speakers sound different from each other, I liked them both so different is not better/worse.
> ...


I'd rather go with PF 82's ... i really loved them


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Nothing wrong with picking the RF-82 anchored system.
There are many choices at every price point and listening is the only way to know what an individual prefers.
My Kryptonite may literally be sweet music to your ears.
For speaker selection I put a lot of value on clarity and definition in the sound field, if it sounds muffled or if the instruments are indistinguishable then it's not for me. Screechy sounding speakers are a killjoy too.
Money is always a factor and if budget allows the Klipsch RF-7 and Paradigm Studio-100 are (IMO) a significant step up in sound quality over the RF-82 and Monitor 11.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Congratulations on your selection and I am sure you will have years of enjoyment with it. Klipsch customer service and warranties are great. I really have enjoyed my setup and have never regretted it. It can be time consuming and nerve racking making a decision but a whole lot of fun at the same time. I tried to find another post of your setup you plan on using but could not. I was curious on what receiver or pre/amp combo you were going to use? If not to much trouble please keep us updated on your initial thoughts when you get up and going. Now your next hard decision may be rather or not you want the grills on or leaving them off showing those beautiful woofers lol.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

chashint said:


> Nothing wrong with picking the RF-82 anchored system.
> There are many choices at every price point and listening is the only way to know what an individual prefers.
> My Kryptonite may literally be sweet music to your ears.
> For speaker selection I put a lot of value on clarity and definition in the sound field, if it sounds muffled or if the instruments are indistinguishable then it's not for me. Screechy sounding speakers are a killjoy too.
> Money is always a factor and if budget allows the Klipsch RF-7 and Paradigm Studio-100 are (IMO) a significant step up in sound quality over the RF-82 and Monitor 11.


Klipsch RF-7 are a little over my budget 
so as of now am gonna stay put with RF-82s
based on the other equipment selection. I might have to work out the budget again 

thanx for the info though


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

onedayiwillbedone said:


> Congratulations on your selection and I am sure you will have years of enjoyment with it. Klipsch customer service and warranties are great. I really have enjoyed my setup and have never regretted it. It can be time consuming and nerve racking making a decision but a whole lot of fun at the same time. I tried to find another post of your setup you plan on using but could not. I was curious on what receiver or pre/amp combo you were going to use? If not to much trouble please keep us updated on your initial thoughts when you get up and going. Now your next hard decision may be rather or not you want the grills on or leaving them off showing those beautiful woofers lol.


thank you 

you can follow my initial discussions in this thread : http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ns/70393-looking-best-home-theater-setup.html

thanx for ur interest


----------

